# Help with bear skull



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

The yellowing is grease in the skull, you will need to completely de-grease it before you can whiten it.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

After de-greasing the skull do not use bleach to whiten it. The proper thing to use is peroxide gel. You can get this from a local beauty salon and use the highest strength you can get. It will take several applications and bright sun light to get it to the whitest color. Hope this helps Gene


----------



## cwcamographics (Jul 13, 2012)

Go with a 40% peroxide past or gel it will look great. as stated above de-grease it first. Set it in the sun if you can.


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

cwcamographics said:


> Go with a 40% peroxide past or gel it will look great. as stated above de-grease it first. Set it in the sun if you can.


Degrease it like mentioned above. The teeth should fall right out while decreasing. The peroxide in paste form is 40 volume actually about 18%. It will work fine. Decreasing can take months! Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

degrease degrease degrease... like they said..most teeth will fall out during that so be careful not to lose them........... i use liquid peroxide to whiten, you can buy it at a pool supply place ( baquacil 27% ) works great - just be careful with it...burns the skin and can blind you so take precaution


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i heard to soak in in dawn dish soap for around 2 months at 100 degree temp


----------



## umpquah2odesign (Sep 11, 2012)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> i heard to soak in in dawn dish soap for around 2 months at 100 degree temp


I soaked one for around 2 weeks before I painted it for dipping. Here was the results.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Sorry to post late here.. But what's the best way to degrease? Does that happen when you boil it or what? If you take peroxide to it before degreasing, will it still work? Or just turn yellow again? Thanks and sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

KingOfTheJungle said:


> Sorry to post late here.. But what's the best way to degrease? Does that happen when you boil it or what? If you take peroxide to it before degreasing, will it still work? Or just turn yellow again? Thanks and sorry for the dumb question.


Best way to degrease? You will get lots of opinions, but I think a prolonged soak in acetone is my preferred method.

Boiling does not degrease a skull.

Peroxide will not whiten a skull that has not been degreased, and any whitening will turn yellow again.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Ah ok. Just how long is prolonged?


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

KingOfTheJungle said:


> Ah ok. Just how long is prolonged?


months for a bear.... hot water and dawn, switching out to acetone from time to time for stubborn skulls


----------



## youngnick (Sep 19, 2012)

OneidaPest said:


> After de-greasing the skull do not use bleach to whiten it. The proper thing to use is peroxide gel. You can get this from a local beauty salon and use the highest strength you can get. It will take several applications and bright sun light to get it to the whitest color. Hope this helps Gene


x2
i set mine in sun on an ultra bright white surface and that will reflect sun back into the skull as well


----------

